
Show HN: A social media with a mechanism enabling users to make money - tgloner
https://ayocer.com/about
======
tgloner
Ayocer is a social network with a mechanism enabling both enthusiast and
regular social network users to make money from socializing. You can Blog,
Chat, Get followed on Twitter, Share and Discover what matters to you; And
most importantly, Make Money!

